

VersaPay Development Flow - christianbryant
http://www.versapay.com/developer-blog/versapay-development-flow/

======
christianbryant
I appreciated this article for, while simple, it helped me solidify my own
project "development" flow. I had already decided on a CI application, and
after a recent interview, found that Hudson was forked to Jenkins. Since I
wanted to do Agile Scrum, I found Redmine. This article helped me put the
pieces together, and I even cloned the code they wrote to make my activities
easier.

